# Big deer



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

Big deer found.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

what do you mean by found? Was he hit by a car or something?


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea, tell us the story that goes with the picture.....


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't see a tag.....


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

FTL... Complete fail in this post.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

That tender velvet rack is sure in pretty good shape if there was a vehicle collision....... :-?


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

MDV89 said:


> That tender velvet rack is sure in pretty good shape if there was a vehicle collision....... :-?


So what are you trying to say?


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

We're just asking for the rest of the story.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

According to the picture, it was taken in May!


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just curious as to the back story of it that is all......lack of information leads to speculation - which turns to rumors. Just want the facts man!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

twopopper said:


> According to the picture, it was taken in May!


  
Thats alot of growth for may!


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

That is alot of growth. I wonder how easy it is to put a time stamp on something with a photo editor.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Half the time the timestamp on my camera is wrong...it could just be wrong.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Uh Oh......Something smells funny in this thread


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok here's the story. I wasn't trying to make people believe that I found some kind of monster deer. It was started just a lil joke to get people going. The deer is actually from a deer farm in Peru, Indiana. If you have ever heard of the big name people getting in trouble for shooting fenced deer they came from this place. I went to this place without knowing it was a high fence operation. The guy I was staying with in Michigan asked if my brother and I and the two other guys wanted to go see some huge deer. Well, of course I did. When we pulled in and I saw the 10 ft fences I was a little disappointed. The monster i'm holdin is a 3 year old deer that died of a heart attack. The other picture is of a deer that is called Dream Catcher. The deer I am holding is a son of this deer. He was to break the world record for overall deer but died. He was scored at 385 and was to be over 400 this year.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally, the fail is released!!!! I hear about these deer dying of heart attacks pretty frequently. Must be the hormones they feed them... :eyeroll:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Chuck_5 said:


> Ok here's the story. I wasn't trying to make people believe that I found some kind of monster deer. It was started just a lil joke to get people going.


The first sentence contradicts your post, the second indicates you are an attention seeking troll... :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> Chuck_5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here's the story. I wasn't trying to make people believe that I found some kind of monster deer. It was started just a lil joke to get people going.
> ...


HEY Everyone I'm going under my bridge. LOL an attention seeking troll. Please.


----------

